# Baseboard Transition



## dzuroff (Mar 31, 2011)

I am working on a kitchen remodel and I am looking for suggestions on how to transition from the new baseboard to the old.  I don't have a picture at the moment, but the entry from the living room into the kitchen looks to be the width of a door opening but there is no door.  I was thinking about installing a jamb in the opening and trimming it out but I ran into a couple problems.  First, the wall thickness is more than the standard width of a jamb so I would have to rip a board to the correct width to fit.  Second, if you are facnig the opening from the living room side the part of the wall above the opening (where a door header would be if there was a door) meets up to another wall at a 90 degree angle on one side so there is no place to install trim on that side. 

The current baseboard wraps around the opening and continues in the kitchen.  The new baseboard I am installing is a completely different style and is taller than the old baseboard so I cannot wrap it around the opening to meet with the old because it doesn't match up.

What options do I have?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 31, 2011)

You could try a return on the taller molding and let the shorter one but into that.
A return is when you back cut on 45 degree and add the little peice to make it look like it runs into the wall. If the shorter one is thicker, you would do the same return on both where they meet.


----------



## dzuroff (Mar 31, 2011)

It's amazing how sometimes the simple ideas are overlooked...  I never thought of doing that and I think it just might work.  I will give it a go and see how it looks.  Thanks!!


----------

